# C2 stage 2 turbo question please help!



## kirtster (Apr 10, 2008)

ok so can I put the valve cover vacuum hose to the port I taped off, and just block off the bottom port under my TB? does that work? do I not need constant vacuum to my valve cover? :screwy: ive gotten several different opinions so any solid answer? 



THANK YOU FOR THE HELP!!!!


----------



## kirtster (Apr 10, 2008)

up!


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

bump! Also need to know.


----------



## Rabbit_2.5 (Mar 6, 2009)

Definitely block off the port on the intake manifold, and yes route a hose from the valve cover to the turbo inlet :thumbup:


----------



## kirtster (Apr 10, 2008)

Rabbit_2.5 said:


> Definitely block off the port on the intake manifold, and yes route a hose from the valve cover to the turbo inlet :thumbup:


Awesome thank you for the help! :laugh: i shall try driving it that way see if it changes the feel of my car. 
do you have reasoning for this? isnt the vacuum sucking out the positive pressure anyway? my dad took a look at my motor the other day and was telling me it wont work that way...but i keep telling him hes wrong hah


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Rabbit_2.5 said:


> Definitely block off the port on the intake manifold, and yes route a hose from the valve cover to the turbo inlet :thumbup:


This.


----------



## kirtster (Apr 10, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> This.


 what about emissions? lsnt my PCV working perfectly right now? and what about all the oil and fumes into my compressor? 

Thanks for the info guys!! its a learning curve doing FI so I am just trying to not ruin my **** :thumbup:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

That's the benefit of a catch can.because those oil vapors will drop right into the compressor.I'm currently running my setup like this.
Wastegate is plugged into manual boost controller and then the manifold vacuum source with a boost tap plug. The diverter is running from the intake pipe nipple and T'd to run my boost gauge (electrical) i chose to run it like that because the n80 valve is inline with the throttle body vacuum source and i would prefer not to do any amount of damage to it by forcing air in any direction through it.







just above my brake master cylinder you can see the in cabin Hallman manual boost controller, one line goes to the Wastegate, the other goes to the manifold plug i made







its been totally solid and works perfectly.fits just inside the little section near the timing cover and manifold.

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

The pics are wicked old.I've since deleted the sai and those hoses and mounted the reservoir with actual bolts lol









Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## kirtster (Apr 10, 2008)

TylerO28 said:


> The pics are wicked old.I've since deleted the sai and those hoses and mounted the reservoir with actual bolts lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I assume it's because when the car Is n/a it doesn't really get sucked up like it does when you force feed it.I'm buying a catch can because of that issue.the pcv system is capable, but to me it's just another problem waiting to happen.

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## kirtster (Apr 10, 2008)

You know I'm about to just make one myself I can't pay 400 for something that simple


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

I bought mine from Integrated Engineering. Much more reasonable price (under $200)--you just have to find a place to install it. I had it in for a month or so and found that it was filling up with water condensation. Since its getting colder here in upstate New York I decided it take it out for the rest of the season. I don't want to risk forgetting to empty it and ending up with an icy clog.


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

I have a 2.5L stg 2 turbo kit with about 40,000miles on the kit. I made a catch can for mine. Costs around $60 with a can off ebay and some misc hoses and fitting from local auto parts store. I've been running mine since the turbo install. Here in New England, the catch can will fill up every couple weeks during the cold months. In summer, I haven't had to empty it. Running a catch can that circumvents the emissions system *if it is a vent to air type* and is illegal. It will pass emissions without a problem. The only worry you have is some tech seeing it if it is a *vent to air* catch can. You can just run the pcv hose from the valve cover to the turbo inlet. I had to run a catch can because I have an after market Seamless Aluminum Valve Cover.


----------



## kirtster (Apr 10, 2008)

darkk said:


> I have a 2.5L stg 2 turbo kit with about 40,000miles on the kit. I made a catch can for mine. Costs around $60 with a can off ebay and some misc hoses and fitting from local auto parts store. I've been running mine since the turbo install. Here in New England, the catch can will fill up every couple weeks during the cold months. In summer, I haven't had to empty it. Running a catch can that circumvents the emissions system *if it is a vent to air type* and is illegal. It will pass emissions without a problem. The only worry you have is some tech seeing it if it is a *vent to air* catch can. You can just run the pcv hose from the valve cover to the turbo inlet. I had to run a catch can because I have an after market Seamless Aluminum Valve Cover.


yea right now i just have the pcv hooked up stock, but it creates too much pressure in my valve cover then i get an oil leak...its happened twice now, i am sick of it and want to make a catch can. i do no want to run bull**** into my turbo inlet though. thats why i have continued to use my pcv.


----------



## kirtster (Apr 10, 2008)

mjb8482 said:


> I bought mine from Integrated Engineering. Much more reasonable price (under $200)--you just have to find a place to install it. I had it in for a month or so and found that it was filling up with water condensation. Since its getting colder here in upstate New York I decided it take it out for the rest of the season. I don't want to risk forgetting to empty it and ending up with an icy clog.


:thumbup: i have been checking their stuff out a lot! great support for the 2.5! hopefully their intake mani comes out soon! im excited to see what it will look like


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

Definitely excited to see what they come out with. Might be my next upgrade!


----------

